# The Colonies at Williamsburg (CWQ)



## wekker (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi.  Does anyone know anything about this place?  It's pretty new so there are no reviews.  I can exchange into a 2 bd this summer.  I have 2 small kids (2 and 5) and wanted to see if it was kid-friendly for their age group.  Also, if there is a bunch of construction still going on.  We wouldn't be going until June or July.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 18, 2011)

The location is right up the street from Williamsburg Plantation.  I'm not sure if it is the same developer, but they look similar.  There is still a lot of construction going on.  Chances are good that the villa will be brand new. The place is about a three minute drive to the Outlets and three minutes from route 199.


----------



## wekker (Jan 19, 2011)

Thanks Big Matt.  We are trying to use up two expiring, banked weeks to go to Williamsburg (thru II).  I have read all the reviews and the posts here but am still having trouble picking 2 different places.  We definitely want 2 bedrooms and a place that has a lot of things to do for the 2 little ones.  We will most likely be spending most of our time at the resort.  I can pull a 2 bdrm at The Townes (KCT), Wyndham Governor's Green (WIL), Greensprings (GSS), Plantation (WLM)(WPN), and The Colonies (CWQ).  I am leaning towards one week at the Colonies since it's pretty new.  Any recommendations for the other week to keep the kids busy?  Thx.


----------



## jasenj1 (Jan 19, 2011)

You realize King's Creek is next door to Water Country USA? And about 10 min from Busch Gardens? A two and five year old would be more than happy to spend their week at those places. :whoopie: 

Of course, that costs $$$. At the resort, KC has some nice pools, but not much else. They have a big playground thing, but it is right in the sun and can be very hot.

- Jasen.

Disclaimer: KCP owner.


----------



## wekker (Jan 19, 2011)

Yes, I read that!  Which makes it a big plus but I can only get a 1 bdrm.  The 2 bdrms I can pull aren't ones that will work for us.  With Water Country USA being THAT close I'm sure the 5 yr. old will be buggy us all week about going.  And we'll cave, like always.


----------



## Big Matt (Jan 20, 2011)

I'm not sure what you mean about the 2BRs not working for you.

The townes and Kings Creek actually have a room separated from the master with a sleep sofa and TV.  You could also call it a third bedroom.  It would be perfect for kids since it is connected (by french doors) to the master.

Of the ones you can get I'd take Kings Creek or Governors Green of the other ones and then Greensprings.  All three have good amenities.

Take the other ones last.


----------



## wekker (Jan 21, 2011)

Thanks Big Matt!  I will take your advice.  Those were the 2 resorts I was leaning towards.  

To be more clear about the 2 bdrms not working, I meant the weeks I could pull wouldn't work w/our schedule.  Thx again for taking time to help me.


----------



## mdurette (Jun 24, 2012)

I just came home from a week at this resort.  The rooms were very nice (of course - they are new).   For me, it is the pools this resort offers that make it a top pick off all the other Williamsburg resorts.   If you have kids or like pools....it is nice.

Downfalls:
1.  We were in a first floor unit - had to share the washer and dryer with one other first floor unit.
2.  The outdoor grills were charchol - I prefer gas.   They had picnic tables around....but not really in common areas - they were set behind certain units.
3.  Landscaping is a bit rough because all brand new.  Not really lush at all.


----------



## pedro47 (Jun 24, 2012)

Big Matt said:


> I'm not sure what you mean about the 2BRs not working for you.
> 
> The townes and Kings Creek actually have a room separated from the master with a sleep sofa and TV.  You could also call it a third bedroom.  It would be perfect for kids since it is connected (by french doors) to the master.
> 
> ...



I agree with the above post Kings Creek .. you are right next door to Water Park USA and about 2 miles from Busch Garden), they have a nice indoor and outdoor pool; Governors Green  3 bedrooms unit are some of the largest in the timeshare industry, great location for eating out. Greensprings Vacation great location to the shopping mall. restruants and Busch Garden.


----------

